# Skeeter pee w/ kool aid lemonade



## Charlietuna (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm on my third batch of pee. The first two went incredibly quick. I shared it with anyone & everyone I was around & everyone loved it. But, the general comment was "it doesn't taste much like lemon".

I happened to stop by the grocery on my way home the other day & walked by the kool aid section. I decided to pick up some kool aid lemonade to try in the pee. I store some of my pee in large gallon jugs & 2 qt mason jars. So, I took a gallon & added 2 packets of Kool Aide Lemonade. It didn't give it the overwhelming taste I origionally expected, but it did add a little more lemon flavor. I'm going to continue to taste this over the next few weeks to see how it ages. It may not clear, I'm not sure. Just wanted to share my experiment on the forum.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## SarahRides (Sep 1, 2011)

I had noticed that with my first batch too, so I took Lon's advice by adding some frozen lemonade concentrate after stabilizing it. It added more punch!


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 2, 2011)

SarahRides said:


> I had noticed that with my first batch too, so I took Lon's advice by adding some frozen lemonade concentrate after stabilizing it. It added more punch!



how much do you add to 5 gal? & do you use the minute made frozen?

thanks,
Brian


----------



## jmyers63 (Sep 2, 2011)

I recently purchased a bottle of Carlo Rosi Chablis just to have the 4L bottle, and knowing it would make a drinkable Sangria. But one of our friends took part of the wine and added some red Crystal Lite and gave it a good shake. Much better than the plain wine and it disappeared quickly. So why not Kool Aid as a flavoring?

A couple of question on adding lemonade concentrate. First how much does everyone use? And doesn't this put a haze back into the Pee? (Or will it settle out again?)


----------



## Corey73 (Sep 2, 2011)

how about lemon extract?


----------



## SarahRides (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been putting 3 containers of it in a 6 gallon batch, but you could add more to taste. I usually do it after I sorbate and it has cleared just fine with sparkalloid and pectic enzyme, it hasn't been left with a haze. If you added it right before bottling however, yes it would probably leave a haze. I personally haven't tried this yet, but you could probably also flavor the skeeter this way as well (maybe limeade or strawberry daquiri concentrate, mmmmmm!). Good luck!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 3, 2011)

Lemons are cheap enough that I always keep one or two in the fridge. I just slice off a wedge and shove it in the bottle before serving. It adds fresh lemon flavor and makes it look "real purdy".


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 3, 2011)

I put strawberry kool aid in my Strawberry Skeeter Pee just before bottling, mostly to kick up the color, flavor was secondary. It was hazie in the bottle & had lot's of "floaties". But looked & tasted great after a quick shake.Roy


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 8, 2011)

Im getting a lot of compliments about the strong lemonade flavor. It's not clear, but doesn't seem to be falling out like the other haze in SP. I guess I'm fine with a hazy drink as long as it doesn't settle on the bottom of the bottle over time.

Brian


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 10, 2011)

If you leave the lemon particles in, you'll get more lemon flavor. I recently had Niagara bottled with limeade in it... WOW... fantastic. She said it wasn't as good if she settled it out. It's called "dirty wine". I just make sure I tip the bottle over to get it evenly dispersed. I'm making my own batch now. It's a bit like a margarita!
If you think about Mike's Hard lemondade... it's not clear. That is what inspired the Skeeter Pee.

Debbie


----------

